# Getting a straight edge on a board without a jointer



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Wondering if anyone had advice on how to get a straight edge on a board when one doesnt have a jointer. Lets say I have a rough cut board where each of the edges arent smooth/straight. I cant run it along my table saw fence because neither edge is straight. Is there a way to cut it on my table saw and get a straight edge on it? Some type of clamping technique?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

A sled that uses the miter slots or the fence and you clamp the board to the sled. That will get you a straight cut since you aren't relying on the board's other edge against the fence.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I use a sled to do this, as well. Ply base, MDF fence, toggle clamps on top to hold the board. Rip once, remove the sled and rip with your good side on the fence and you have a straigh edged, parallel board. 

Get the toggle clamps with the handles up in the holding position so they don't interfere with the saw's fence.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no need for a "sled"*

you can just nail or screw or sticky tape or hot glue or "fasten" a straight edged board that's wide enough to get some surface area to bear on the primary board, then run that straight edge against the fence. Remove the attached board and using the newly created straight edge against the fence, and make/rip the remaining edge straight. 

You can use a board straightening jig/sled if you have a great many to do.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/board-straightening-jig-table-saw-16999/


----------



## darins (Feb 24, 2010)

How about something like this? 

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2005/01/28/wb/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

darins said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2005/01/28/wb/


+1. :yes:









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A classic case where a No. 5, 6, 7 or 8 hand plane can get an edge straight in about a minute.

I use a hand plane when I want to get one edge straight enough for the table saw.

I am not yet getting the edge 90 deg to the top / bottom, but I can get straight.

Worth picking up an old hand plane from a local flea market. Useful for many other tasks.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Lee Valley sells a simple set of "double clamps." ShopFox brand. You have to have one stick, say 1/2" thick x 36", that you know is straight. That goes into one side of the clamps. Your crooked stick clamps into the other side. Run the good stick along the saw fence and you get a parallel straight edge on your crooked stick.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

I use a plane to make the boats edge straight, then use the edge as the fence guide for the other edge. Once it's cut straight, flip it over to perfect the planed edge. Thoughts?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sarge240 said:


> I use a plane to make the boats edge straight, then use the edge as the fence guide for the other edge. Once it's cut straight, flip it over to perfect the planed edge. Thoughts?


I also use a hand plane to get a straight edge on a rough board, then use the table saw to cut the other side, but I was trying to respond to the original posters comment about how to user a router table.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> you can just nail or screw or sticky tape or hot glue,or "fasten" a straight edged board that's wide enough to get some surface area to bear on the primary board, then run that straight edge against the fence. Remove the attached board and using the newly created straight edge against the fence, and make/rip the remaining edge straight.


I've done that using double sided tape designed for turning and a metal rule. Gotta be careful you don't wreck the rule when separating them though. That tape really holds!


----------



## sawdust2014 (Feb 23, 2013)

We work with a LOT of rough sawn boards, and yes, screwing a long piece of 2 inch wide board on top and to the edge of your rough board works the best for us...safer than double stick tape.:yes:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you have a portable circular saw, jig saw, router, handsaw or hand plane, you can draw a straight line on one edge and cut to that. This will give you the reference edge you need and you can take it from there.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MisterWalnut said:


> Wondering if anyone had advice on how to get a straight edge on a board when one doesnt have a jointer. Lets say I have a rough cut board where each of the edges arent smooth/straight. I cant run it along my table saw fence because neither edge is straight. Is there a way to cut it on my table saw and get a straight edge on it? Some type of clamping technique?


go to a box store and buy a piece of aluminum angle and put flat side down on the board , drill a small hole and screw it on the board than run the iron side on the fence and that will give you a flat side, now take the aluminum off and turn the board around and run it thro , now you have 2 flat sides, i used to do that yrs ago


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't forget to use a "glue line" rip blade.
My home shop does not have a jointer, and I glue line with a good blade a bunch.
Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this photo threw me*

It's funny how I first saw it and couldn't shake the image of some sort of corner bracket that didn't make any sens to the post.
Just now I see it's shot right down the angle and the ends taper out into infinity... wow.


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2013)

I have basically the same question as the OP (so thanks to all for the replies, which have been quite helpful), but I'm needing to do this with a burl. Would that change any of your recommendations? I have 2 bookmatched pieces of dyer oak burl roughly 1" thick and 12"x30" that I want to cut down a bit and join for a table top (finished top will be 24"x16" (it is being made for a particular space), so I'm looking to end up with a nice glueline. I dont have a jointer. I do have a decent tablesaw and decent bandsaw.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Please consider what I described about the ShopFox clamps.
I have no appetite whatsoever to make my carving wood preparation any more complicated than it needs to be.
No, a $10,000 saw won't fix it.

The set-up is so simple, I like it. The result is so good, I like it.
Run on a $100 table saw, I can do dang near invisible glue-ups for wood carving.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll stick to woodnthings 1st post because that works for me. It's simple, quick and it works for me. Only one small omission, screw that false fence in areas you know will be cut off. That means attach your fence on the concave side. Slice off the convex into a flat surface and use your new straight edge to cut of the high points on the convex side.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the beauty of the clamps = no nails, no screws, no glue, just a single straight stick and you're done.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

del schisler said:


> go to a box store and buy a piece of aluminum angle and put flat side down on the board , drill a small hole and screw it on the board than run the iron side on the fence and that will give you a flat side, now take the aluminum off and turn the board around and run it thro , now you have 2 flat sides, i used to do that yrs ago


I do the same thing. 2" angle screwed to the board, so that it rides against the fence, bingo, one straight side. Flip it and two straight sides.


----------



## MSST8DOG (Mar 6, 2021)

MisterWalnut said:


> Wondering if anyone had advice on how to get a straight edge on a board when one doesnt have a jointer. Lets say I have a rough cut board where each of the edges arent smooth/straight. I cant run it along my table saw fence because neither edge is straight. Is there a way to cut it on my table saw and get a straight edge on it? Some type of clamping technique?


I have used a piece of plywood ripped about about 2 inches narrower than the board I am jointing. I then use a few screws to clamp blocks of wood along the edge of the joint between the boards to hold it. Then I set the fence on the tablesaw to just reach the board I am putting the straight edge on. To save as much width as possible, I often take several passes while moving fence in closer each time until the entire edge is milled. After that you can remove the clamps and flip the board over to straighten the other edge.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @MSST8DOG , keep an eye on thread dates, this is an old one.


----------

